# my pit construction pics



## ubekewl454 (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally got some time to post my pics of my pit construction.  It is up on the trailer and probably take a road test on friday.  I had intended to post the pics as we completed each stage but between working and sleeping and eating I just finally got around to it and I also was kind of confused on how to list them on this website.   http://photobucket.com/ubekewl454


----------



## ubekewl454 (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally got a easy way to post these pics of my pit under construction. It shouldn't be much longer before we complete it. We are shooting to take it on a road test this saturday to make sure it rides smooth. I will take a few more before and after the paint goes on. http://photobucket.com/ubekewl454


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2009)

ubk- Here is a link that will explain how to add your photobucket pics to your posts.

I looked at your pics and it looks like a great build in progress. Looking forward to seeing the finished pit.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 8, 2009)

Really cool job there! Nice work!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 8, 2009)

OH boy that looks like a really nice smoker. Job well done.


----------



## jdt (Dec 8, 2009)

looks good, keep us posted


----------



## blue (Dec 8, 2009)

Real nice rig you are building there! Congrats!


----------



## rivet (Dec 8, 2009)

That's one nice looking project!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, very nice build indeed. Can't wait to see the thin blue smoke coming out. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## nick (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like first class work there, Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Man oh Man thats a nice looking unit you have there. I really am looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

Man, Nice Job... That thing looks Great...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

That's gonna turn out some great Q . You're doing a great job on it.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

Great job ubekewl!


----------



## walle (Dec 8, 2009)

Ubekewl,
That is one awesome fab job! and a sweet looking smoker!  You gots talent, man.
Tracey


----------



## ubekewl454 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's my design but Joe and Kennys talent that doing the fab and most of the welding.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm liken it keep us posted on the seasoning and how your temps run.
thanks for the show.
 nice shop ya got there


----------



## rickw (Dec 9, 2009)

That's one nice rig.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2009)

How long till some Qview


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice build!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ubekewl454 (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally got some time to post my pics of my pit construction.  It is up on the trailer and probably take a road test on friday.  I had intended to post the pics as we completed each stage but between working and sleeping and eating I just finally got around to it and I also was kind of confused on how to list them on this website.   http://photobucket.com/ubekewl454


----------



## ubekewl454 (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally got a easy way to post these pics of my pit under construction. It shouldn't be much longer before we complete it. We are shooting to take it on a road test this saturday to make sure it rides smooth. I will take a few more before and after the paint goes on. http://photobucket.com/ubekewl454


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2009)

ubk- Here is a link that will explain how to add your photobucket pics to your posts.

I looked at your pics and it looks like a great build in progress. Looking forward to seeing the finished pit.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 8, 2009)

Really cool job there! Nice work!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 8, 2009)

OH boy that looks like a really nice smoker. Job well done.


----------



## jdt (Dec 8, 2009)

looks good, keep us posted


----------



## blue (Dec 8, 2009)

Real nice rig you are building there! Congrats!


----------



## rivet (Dec 8, 2009)

That's one nice looking project!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, very nice build indeed. Can't wait to see the thin blue smoke coming out. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## nick (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like first class work there, Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Man oh Man thats a nice looking unit you have there. I really am looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

Man, Nice Job... That thing looks Great...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

That's gonna turn out some great Q . You're doing a great job on it.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

Great job ubekewl!


----------



## walle (Dec 8, 2009)

Ubekewl,
That is one awesome fab job! and a sweet looking smoker!  You gots talent, man.
Tracey


----------



## ubekewl454 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's my design but Joe and Kennys talent that doing the fab and most of the welding.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm liken it keep us posted on the seasoning and how your temps run.
thanks for the show.
 nice shop ya got there


----------



## rickw (Dec 9, 2009)

That's one nice rig.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2009)

How long till some Qview


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice build!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

